# How to adjust e-ton carb



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

E-Ton carb adjustment info doc.. to keep the kids rolling..


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Got the manuals for all those models:

E-Ton RXL 50 70 90 Service Manual : Service Manual for these E-Ton ATV Models: RXL 70 RXL 90 RXL 90R RXL 50M Models (12.91 MB)


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> Got the manuals for all those models:
> 
> E-Ton RXL 50 70 90 Service Manual : Service Manual for these E-Ton ATV Models: RXL 70 RXL 90 RXL 90R RXL 50M Models (12.91 MB)


 
Your like a f'n library.


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

just thought this was a clearer picture, not much detail in manual at least the one I have.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks for contributing that article. User contributions to the knowledgebase are what makes us stand out as a top notch community!


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> Got the manuals for all those models:
> 
> E-Ton RXL 50 70 90 Service Manual : Service Manual for these E-Ton ATV Models: RXL 70 RXL 90 RXL 90R RXL 50M Models (12.91 MB)


 Yes and you also have them for the Unison and Kymco models as well..


----------



## DANNO (Nov 4, 2009)

does anyone have a clue if i can get more speed from an e-ton rover utv 90cc it has 2 different size keys to control speed but i would like to over ride that any ideas


----------



## tvonhon (Jul 7, 2010)

*E-ton Thunder 90 won't start*

This is my first post and I'm not sure I'm going about posting correctly, but I could use some help. I just picked up a 2001 E-ton Thunder 90 that I cannot get to start. It gets good spark, it gets fuel, yet it does not fire at all. I have cleaned the carb, replaced spark plug and cleaned the air filter. I believe I may have an electrical issue, specifically with a bad CDI, but I would like to see if anyone has any other ideas before I go buying parts. Thank you.


----------

